# My new Wineador Project!!



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

I’ve just been lucky enough to find this new Wine Fridge today.
Which I will now turn into my new project as a wineador.

I also have 2lbs of heartfelt beads on the way to me as we speak.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Congrats on your score, Raph, what a nice home for your smokes ! :thumb:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Congrats Raph.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

salmonfly said:


> I've just been lucky enough to find this new Wine Fridge today.
> Which I will now turn into my new project as a wineador.
> 
> I also have 2lbs of heartfelt beads on the way to me as we speak.


Thats a cool sized wineador. Not many here that are that size as they tend to be smaller or bigger. If they were on sale I'd buy 10 more if I was you and 15lbs of beads just in case, you know, the slope thing. LOL
:rockon::banana::tongue1:


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

thatll make a nice humi Raph...

but tell the truth...did you find it or did you purchase it?? inquiring minds want to know....


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

ejgarnut said:


> thatll make a nice humi Raph...
> 
> but tell the truth...did you find it or did you purchase it?? inquiring minds want to know....


Terry, I've bought it for a very good price.


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Very nice. Are you going to make shelves for it?


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

BTcigars said:


> Very nice. Are you going to make shelves for it?


Brandon, I am not sure what I am going to do with it yet, as it's still so early into the planning stages.


----------



## Dr. Nick (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice addition Raph. 

I've got a couple wine coolers in my house. My new Cuisinart 16 bottle is for all my nice bottles of Syrah and I've got a Vinotemp 16 bottle is screwed up so the temp only runs at 55C and I can't adjust it up to 65 like I like so I just have it unplugged and have one of my humidors sitting inside it. I thought about converting it to a wineador but I'm not sure if I will. The temp when it's plugged in is a little low for what I'd like.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks Nick, I know that it will make me a fine wineador Bro!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Great score Raph, I would surely put a tray or two in there for singles and then start stocking it with boxes!


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

congrats good luck


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

nice catch there. take your time with it and fully customize it well imo that's a nice project. have fun..


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice score Raph! Are the wire racks in drawers or are they solid and slide into channels in the wine coolers interior? Check with Ed (waxingmoon) for trays. He did an awesome job on mine and for a decent price I thought.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

MrMayorga said:


> Nice score Raph! Are the wire racks in drawers or are they solid and slide into channels in the wine coolers interior? Check with Ed (waxingmoon) for trays. He did an awesome job on mine and for a decent price I thought.


Dan, I have taken them out, but you can use them if you wanted too!
I am thinking about getting a couple of trays for my singles.


----------



## brunoslee (Mar 3, 2010)

nice winecooler!


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Well guys my wineador project is all done and holding a perfect 65/65, it's now time to fill it up. 

I will post some pictures of it when it is full up with some of the new stuff that I am about to order!! layball:


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Congrats on finishing the project, Ralph! Looking forward to pics of it all stocked up!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

salmonfly said:


> Well guys my wineador project is all done and holding a perfect 65/65, it's now time to fill it up.
> 
> I will post some pictures of it when it is full up with some of the new stuff that I am about to order!! layball:


Get it loaded & pics up Raph. I need to know how much room I have to play with. LMAO :mischief::mischief::mischief::lever:


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Get it loaded & pics up Raph. I need to know how much room I have to play with. LMAO :mischief::mischief::mischief::lever:


Warren right now I have a ton of room, In about7-10 days maybe not enough Bro!! LOL :smoke2:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Very nice lookin' unit, Raph! I like the lines and the shape. I'd definitely recommend getting at least one drawer for singles and shelves... if for no other reason than to maximize useful space.


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

cool stuff man.
Get some pics up for sure.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Very nice lookin' unit, Raph! I like the lines and the shape.


I want so badly to make a joke about this quote taken out of context but sadly I can't bring myself to actually do it. 

Reason 1 - Don is just too helpful a guy to do that to!
Reason 2 - It would unleash a smiley avalanch from Ralph that we'd never dig outselves out from underneath ... lol

Never the less ... a great set up, Ralph. I'm serious about posting up pics when you start filling it. Pics are always fun!


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

aweomseness


----------



## jimjim99 (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice.


----------

